# Looking for positive critiques on this email...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

that I have composed to send along with the settlement offer. What does the reader take from this? Does it say things the right way? 

A person with ethics knows what they are doing is wrong, a person with morals not only knows it's wrong , but they won't do it!



Here is the agreement. 

If a mutual agreement can't be reached then there will be no choice but to proceed the other route.
Divorce Support - Florida Uncontested Divorce

The terms I have specified are more than fair, to you. Based on my research, I probably would be awarded much more by a judge.
Considering the length of the marriage, my health status, alimony could be awarded to me for life. It is time for me to move on from you. I need further education to improve my chances of viable employment and right now I don't qualify for the assistance I need. 
I want to once again have my own place, but even what's in this agreement won't completely do that. I suggest you do some internet searches on rentals in this area and Orlando to see what I'm up against. 

It's also time, really past time, for you to quit pushing your money obligations on your son as far as I go. It's causing problems between them. You say they should treat this as a bill, well, he has a fine example of bill priortizing to look to doesn't he? You didn't prioritize your Mom, my mom, your brother, etc. So why should he?

I'm only stating some of the obvious here. Take it however you want, but know that I am through walking on eggshells around everyone. You are pursuing your "happiness" but I am stuck in limbo and I don't like it. I'm tired of it and I want to close this chapter as you have closed it. I'm still fighting, but for me now, something I haven't done in a very long time.

If being "friends" is all there can ever be I just ask that you treat me better than the way you have treated others. We will always be parents and next year, grandparents. I don't want to put the kids through the same crap I put up with when it came having parents together.

Finally, I ask that you respect the fact that I never want to know even the most miniscule detail about "her". Nothing, nada, zip, zilch, zero! The opening line on this pretty well sums up my thoughts and feelings about her and her part in this.

So let me know how you wish to proceed with this.


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

It comes off as angry and resentful. Stick to the point, don't try to put in any parting jabs. In fact the first sentence might be enough. You are making a case you may not even need. He might accept what you have put together, but reading the email it could talk him out of it. No one likes to feel attacked when being asked for something. Your intoducing a lot of emotional issues into a financial agreement. It's not a good idea.

GearHead


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope. Don't send this. Its waaay too emotional. You want to only stick to the facts and leave your emotions out. I would simply write: "Here is the settlement agreement. Please review it and get back to me and/or my attorney" (if applicable.) Short n sweet and no emotions is the way to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

When you open with a threat you're begging to be challenged. I would tell you to f^ck off.


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Jellybeans is right. Whats the use of winding him up? Here is the agreement, please review and sign. No justifications, no threats, no woe is me message, K.I.S.S.

If you put him on the defensive he will fight back just because he could feel attacked. Lose/Lose


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for your insights on this. This will be the third time I have made adjustments to what he originally gave me. I really thought I was keeping the emotions out. Surprise! That's why it's a draft. Thanks again.


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Nope. Don't send this. Its waaay too emotional. You want to only stick to the facts and leave your emotions out. I would simply write: "Here is the settlement agreement. Please review it and get back to me and/or my attorney" (if applicable.) Short n sweet and no emotions is the way to go.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

All you need is ...

Here is the agreement.

If a mutual agreement can't be reached then there will be no choice but to proceed the other route.

Then give him a time line to respond by.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Update:

Deleted the email without sending.


----------

